# NSS 2011 - Another View!



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

We didn't arrive in Sacramento until fairly late on Thursday, but as soon as we registered at the Lion's Gate we headed over to the "Pavilion." Even at that hour there were things going on. Over in the corner there was a large gaggle of smiling, laughing steamers... Among the faces I could recognize were (from left) Craig Griffin, Denny Holston-Smith, Bob Armstrong (back to camera), Tom King of Sunset Valley, ???, Rick Parker (back), Mike Martin, Melinda Murray, Richard Murray (back), and ???.












Turned out everybody was watching as Richard Murray was prepping his tiny antique "ANT" engine for another run.




















The little alky ran like a bat outa' ****!










Antique engines of all types were well represented at the steamup. This Bassett-Lowke steam tractor from the '50's was prominently displayed.










Here's the fuel & burner assembly.(Or izzit a blower?)








.

Mark Horovitz of Garden Railways gave a well-attended clinic on the history of the small scale live steam hobby. Among the pictures he presented was this one --Carla shot it off the screen.











Mark noted that this "Carrette" loco might seem familiar to some of us. Here's why --










It's not just a similar train; it's the same train! Built in 1907 and still running strong, the Carrette is currrently under the care & keeping of Mike Martin, who has collected and runs several antique engines.

Mike can build his own trains as well. Here's his "Project Engine" dragging a very tall box car (7/8ths?) that's completely interior framed. As Mike said, we can't see it, but he knows it's there!










(If you didn't know, this engine started as an inexpensive 'build your own' project under the auspices of some live-steaming members of the Bay Area Garden Railroad Society; thus it was "the BAGRS Project Engine." In recent years, however, some folks got nervous about any questions of liability: thus it became simply "the Project Engine." [At least that's the story I heard!])

There's always somebody trying to improve on the Project Engine; often by changing the gearing or devising a more sophisticated fuel system than a can of Sterno. Here's John Thomson's very clean gas burner version --










I thought it was pretty nifty, but John thought it was running too hot, and needed to "go back to the drawing board." The next day, however, he brought out and ran his coal-burning Project Engine. It's the only one I've ever seen.










John built and brought some nice pieces of rolling stock as well.I was especially tickled by this funky, whimsical caboose with a "FRED" attached!










No comparison of whimsy can be complete, of course, until we go check out what Sonny Wizelman brought this year. And in 2011, he didn't disappoint! Sonny brought... well, it had a trolley pole! "You are aware, aren't you," I asked, "that you have a rolling oxymoron in your hands?"
"Of course!" Sonny replied."But I wanted steam!"




















Then there were these incredibly detailed brass engines, brought in by Jim Hadden and based on Bruce Bates "Birdwater & Raspberry" cartoons.Here's Jim checking for fire on what may honestly be called an orange-juice powered engine.











Here's the front of the engine.This is a slightly 'off ' shot, but it's the best one that SWMTP took for illustrating the comic effect of those highly detailed window shades, complete with pulls.Look carefully, maybe even squint a bit, and suddenly you're looking at the engine's sleepy, drooping eyes!Reminds me of the "Mater the Tow Truck" character in Disney's "Cars".











Here's another engine Hadden brought. The engineer & fireman are drinking brewskis, and tossing the empties into the can behind them. I guess that's why the angel has to look after them?















I see that my picture count on this msg. is climbing, so let's go out to the vendor hall for a quick moment to look at Accucraft's new offerings.Here's the new Daylight GS-5, the Pennsy K-4, and yes, Kevin, it's here -- the newly corrected EBT #12!












No... you didn't miss Accucraft's big show sale.. that sign belonged to the Custom Model Products table on the aisle behind.Here are a couple of 'other angles' on the EBT.























Cliff wondered how well it would sell, considering that many folks "have never heard of the EBT." He seemed pleased that a seriously interested shopper that morning wanted to turn a #12 into a logging engine. Here's a question for EBT fans -- why did the engine need two sand domes? Was the R.o.W. very steep?

Well, I try to limit these msgs to 20 pix max, and we're just about there. And I haven't shown you any of the incredibly long drags at the main table, or Dwight's American & #21, or the radiant burner that Paul Brink made for me, or the big flash-over fire, or Dave Hottman's engines that seemed super-powered, or.. or.. or.. Let me know if you want some more from the Steam Up! 

In the meantime, I have to leave you with this episode.There had been chat about doing a Shay-Up this year, but no solid plans. Instead, a couple of the younger members got together, then got other members together, and organized a Ruby-Up! Here from left are Brian Bartle, Patrick McConnell, Tyler Johnson, Travis Kelley, Samantha Coley, ?, Peter Lenicheck and Chuck Stubbs. It was Travis' idea to use logging disconnect draw-bars for the lash-up. 












And they're off!











You know what?The kids are all right! (Just ask Phil Huntingdale about his helpful grandson!)


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Gary, 
Very nice report and photos. 
The two question marks in photo 1 are Jim Gabelich, and Eric from Comox, BC (don't remember his last name). 
I trust that you will expand it a little and submit it to the Steam In The Garden magazine. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos Gary! Thanks for posting them (and thanks to Carla for taking them). Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary
Enjoyed your perspective of the meet. Thanks for taking the time to post about the event


----------



## nadnerbster (Nov 19, 2009)

THANKS MUCHLY!!! 

I've been itching to see pics of the fixed EBT. 

It looks MUCH better . . . Can't wait for mine to arrive, though sadly I've got to wait a while - I ordered a whistle for it and that'll take some time to manufacture! 

EDIT: Gary, I hope you don't mind, but I've cross posted one of your photos into the EBT#12 good news thread: http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#225787

It includes a link back to this thread and I've attributed it to you.


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

I too appreciate the photos of EBT #12 

Here is a web site with a good overview of the East Broad Top http://www.spikesys.com/EBT/
And the official East Broad Top web site http://www.ebtrr.com/


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

It's Eric Cartwright from Comox and Tom King of Llagas Creek.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 

Great pictures, especially the (little) people. Made me regret not even thinking of going! 

why did the engine need two sand domes? Was the R.o.W. very steep? 

Simple answer - yes. There was a heated sand house in Orbisonia (to keep the sand dry, they fed steam from the stationary boiler through pipes under the sand,) plus they used to station a boxcar halfway up the mountain at Saltillo with more sand to refill any loco running short. (Photo in "To The Mines and Back", p50.) 
P.S. the stationary boiler drove the overhead belt system that powered the machine shop. It is all still there for your edification.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everybody, for your nice comments and all the info on EBT #12. Nadnerster, do you intend to run your #12 AS #12, or as a logger on a different (your own!) railroad? Cliff Luscher wants to know!

David & Dan, thanks for the additional names & corrections. As penance and expiation, here are a few identifying pix that SWMTP took in the vendors hall.

HERE is Tom King of Llagas Creek, talking to Ryan Bednarik -









And HERE is Pete Comley of Sunset Valley, talking to Mark & Kim Kelley.










As you can see, the two look very much alike, hence my mistake!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks for post.. We couldn't make ii this yr. Great photos.


----------



## nadnerbster (Nov 19, 2009)

Posted By Gary Woolard on 25 Jul 2011 03:22 PM 
Thanks everybody, for your nice comments and all the info on EBT #12. Nadnerster, do you intend to run your #12 AS #12, or as a logger on a different (your own!) railroad? Cliff Luscher wants to know!




*Gary - I'm getting the unlettered version, so my intention is not to run it as #12 as such - but I'm not going to modify it visually in any way except to put some custom lettering for my fictitious railway and possibly to change the colour of the marker lights to white. Once I build the rollingstock it'll even haul coal, amoungst other things!*


----------

